
Tantek Celik on DiSo 2.0 (part 3) - joeminkie
http://www.monkinetic.com/2010/05/tantek-celik-diso-20-brass-tacks.html
======
steveivy
I've been after Tantek to explain Whistle (his url shortener) to me for a
while now, and I was glad that it fit in with this series of questions. I
particularly liked his point about the url being expandable by any third-party
because the algorithm is published.

Obviously this prevents some "monetization" of the shortener, but that's the
whole point - to prevent your links from being beholden to a single provider.

I'll be continuing the series of interviews as we work through the 10 basic
components of Tantek's personal DiSo 2.0 vision.

------
joeminkie
I haven't heard of the idea of algorithmic link shortening before but it makes
a lot of sense.

Found this and Tantek's custom "personal
publishing/syndicating/tweeting/updating web application" Flacon
(<http://tantek.pbworks.com/Falcon>) really interesting. The implementation on
his personal site leaves something to be desired design-wise but I really like
the ideas behind it.

